# Gravad Lachs nach Schubeck



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern habe ich 2 Stücke von nem Lachsfilet nach Schubeck behandelt und vakuumiert. Dürfen nun so 3-4 Tage ziehen, bevor der große Moment der Verkostung kommt.
Bin schon sehr gespannt, da ich die Lachsseiten normal räuchere, sie dieses mal aber nur bebeizt werden sollen 
So long
Steff


----------



## ralle (19. Dezember 2019)

Wenns dann so schmeckt wie es jetzt aussieht, wirds ein Gaumenschmaus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2019)

Das hoffe ich , da ich ja normal nicht "nur" beize.
Aber allein schon der Duft der Kräuter, Orangen- Zitronenschale und Gewürze lässt ein brauchbares Ergebnis erwarten.


----------



## Orothred (19. Dezember 2019)

Sieht super aus 

Gibts einen Link zu dieser "Art nach Schuhbeck"?


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Dezember 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich , da ich ja normal nicht "nur" beize.
> Aber allein schon der Duft der Kräuter, Orangen- Zitronenschale und Gewürze lässt ein brauchbares Ergebnis erwarten.


Hi
Forelle hab ich schon öfters nur geheizt.
Schmeckt sehr lecker. 
Und es kann jeder mit wenig Aufwand selbst herstellen


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> 
> Gibts einen Link zu dieser "Art nach Schuhbeck"?


Habe noch keinen gefunden, habe das Rezept von nem Bekannten, der es wohl aus nem Kochbuch vom Schubeck hat.
Hast ne PN


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Und es kann jeder mit wenig Aufwand selbst herstellen



Das stimmt !


----------



## banzinator (19. Dezember 2019)

Was für einen Lachs nimmst du da?


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2019)

Norwegischer Zuchtlachs. Ich hole ihn mit Vorbestellung an der Frischfischtheke bei Selgros. Ist dann immer am Tag frisch angelieferte Ware.
War die letzten Wochen sehr günstig. Qualität Trim D für 12€ netto das KG. Normal waren es vor Weihnachten immer um die 20€.


----------



## banzinator (20. Dezember 2019)

Kann man da theoretisch auch die frischen Lachshälften aus dem Discounter nehmen, hat das schonmal jemand probiert?
Oder bekomme ich da Probleme mit der Frische?


----------



## ralle (20. Dezember 2019)

banzinator schrieb:


> Kann man da theoretisch auch die frischen Lachshälften aus dem Discounter nehmen, hat das schonmal jemand probiert?
> Oder bekomme ich da Probleme mit der Frische?


Kannst du auch nehmen - habe ich bis jetzt keinen schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht !


----------



## Nelearts (25. Dezember 2019)

Ist es evtl. das Rezept?
Oder dieses hier?


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Dezember 2019)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Oder dieses hier?



Hallo Nelearts,
das trifft´s fast ganz genau. Ich hatte auch gegoogelt, aber dieses hatte ich nicht gefunden.
Danke   , dass Du den Link hier bereit stellst. Wahrscheinlich war das Rezept, das ich bekommen hatte, auch schon nicht mehr original 

Ich habe es für mich etwas abgeändert.

Für ein 400-500 Gr schweres Filetstück nehme ich
70 Gr (Meer-)Salz
70 Gr brauner Zucker (auf jeden Fall 1:1)
2 Bund kleingehackten Dill
1 Bund kleingehackte Petersilie
Schalenabrieb einer halben Bioorange
Schalenabrieb einer halben Biolimette , oder -zitrone
1 Teel Senfkörnern (leicht gemörstert)
1 Teel Korianderkörner (leicht gemörstert)
1 Teel Pfefferkörner (gemörster)
aber KEINE Wacholderbeeren

Zuerst gebe ich leicht deckend eine Mischung aus Salz & Zucker & Pfeffer- & Senf- & Korianderkörnern auf die oben liegende Fleischseite (und nichts unter das Filet),
dann verteile ich deckend den Mix aus kleingehacktem Dill & Petersilie & Orangen- & Zitronenschale auf oberen Mischung.

Weitere Gewürze und Kräuter kann natürlich jeder hinzufügen.

Dann einvacuumieren und 4 Tage unter gelegentlichem Drehen reifen lassen. Das Ergebnis sieht man hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-leckeres-gekocht.285760/post-4992103

... guten Apettit !


----------



## Nelearts (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Steff-Peff,
nichts zu danken! Bin halt, wie im Profil schon genannt, "gelassener Genießer", besonders in kulinarischer Hinsicht!
Und vielen Dank für den Hinweis, dass Kollege Alfons da mal wieder etwas kreiert hat was anscheinend "ankommt".
Grüsse, Nelearts


----------



## Wollebre (26. Dezember 2019)

Die folgenden Zutaten lass ich alle weg. Möchte noch den echten Fischgeschmack erhalten.


Schalenabrieb einer halben Bioorange
Schalenabrieb einer halben Biolimette , oder -zitrone
1 Teel Senfkörnern (leicht gemörstert)
1 Teel Korianderkörner (leicht gemörstert)
1 Teel Pfefferkörner (gemörster)
KEINE Wacholderbeeren


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Dezember 2019)

Für so eine kleine Menge Essen eine so große Menge Kunststoffmüll verursachen.
Geht das nicht komplett ohne Kunststoffmüll?
Ich denke schon.


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Dezember 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Für so eine kleine Menge Essen eine so große Menge Kunststoffmüll verursachen.
> Geht das nicht komplett ohne Kunststoffmüll?
> Ich denke schon.



Hallo Mr. Sprock,

es geht um´s Rezept und es ist jedem selbst überlassen, wie er/sie es umsetzt.


----------

